# Wie lange braucht man um ordentlich Programmieren zu können?



## Blue_Ace (1. November 2006)

*Wie lange braucht man um ordentlich Programmieren zu können?*

Wollte mal von euch wissen wie lange ihr gebraucht hattet um eine Programmiersprache, wie beispielsweise C++, ohne Probleme beherrscht habt. Die C++ Sprache würde mich schon mal interessieren.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wie lange braucht man um ordentlich Programmieren zu können?*



			
				Blue_Ace am 01.11.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mal von euch wissen wie lange ihr gebraucht hattet um eine Programmiersprache, wie beispielsweise C++, ohne Probleme beherrscht habt. Die C++ Sprache würde mich schon mal interessieren.



Kommt drauf an, was du mit beherrschen meinst. Wenn du ein Buch, Internettutorial, oder besser: einen Lehrer hast, kannst du schon nach kurzer Zeit kleine, aber wirklich sehr kleine Programme schreiben. Aber um mehr zu können, muss man sich wirklich dahinterklemmen.
Ich versuche es in Ermangelung eines Lehrers zur Zeit mit einem Buch zu lernen, bin aber nicht weit über das oben beschriebene Stadium heraus, weil ich zu unkonstant bin und es nicht regelmäßig mache. Hab halt ein hartes Leben als Schüler  .
Ich verlink dir das Buch gleich noch, aber amazon ist grad down.
edit: okay, nix amazon, hier isses.


----------



## Blue_Ace (1. November 2006)

*AW: Wie lange braucht man um ordentlich Programmieren zu können?*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 01.11.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 01.11.2006 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das selbe Buch hatte ich mir auch schon vor langer Zeit (fast 1 Jahr her) gekauft und will nun endlich die Sprache lernen. Problem finde ich ist das ich schon 22 bin und wissen möchte wie lange man braucht um einen sehr guten Einblick in C++ bekommt.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (3. November 2006)

*AW: Wie lange braucht man um ordentlich Programmieren zu können?*



			
				Blue_Ace am 01.11.2006 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 01.11.2006 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, da kann ich dir dann leider nicht weiterhelfen, weil ich, wie gesagt eben noch keinen guten Einblick habe. Grundsätzlich würde ich die Sprache auch sehr gerne lernen, aber mir felt die Zeit und der Wille dabeizubleiben. Aber in der Hinsicht hab ich dir gegenüber nen kleinen Vorteil, da ich erst knapp 16 (also 15  ) bin.


----------



## Marscel (4. November 2006)

*AW: Wie lange braucht man um ordentlich Programmieren zu können?*

Kommt darauf an, wie stark du lernst und den Kram in der Praxis anwendest. 

C++ kann man recht flott lernen, wenn es aber zum Thema der Zeiger geht, weiß ich aus Erfahrung, sollte man anfangs schon ein wenig Zeit aufwenden, wenn man zwischen "Array von 5 int-Zeigern" und "Zeiger auf ein Array mit 5 ints" unterscheiden muss.

Wie dem auch sei, je nach dem, zwischen einigen Wochen und einigen Monaten, abhängig von anderen Sprach-Kenntnissen, Intensität des Lernens und Qualität des Lehrmaterials.

Wenn du die Sprache so weit kannst, geht es weiter mit den Tools, Frameworks, Runtimes und Bibliotheken, mit denen du arbeiten musst, abhängig davon, was du machen willst. Das kann genau so lange dauern, wenn nicht sogar länger.


----------



## skicu (4. November 2006)

*AW: Wie lange braucht man um ordentlich Programmieren zu können?*

Das Problem ist meistens nicht die Sprache, sondern die Grundlagen der Programmierung und das logische Denken.
Wenn du täglich acht Stunden Übung hast, kann das schon recht schnell gehen. Ich würde von mir behaupten, dass ich nach geschätzten 2 Mannjahren Programmierens (mittlerweile in C# / ASP.NET) mittlerweile recht gut bin - finde aber trotzdem beinahe täglich noch Sachen, an denen ich noch was dazulernen konnte.
Zwischen "Programmieren-können" und "Programmieren-können" liegen leider immer himmelweite Unterschiede. Erste brauchbare Ergebnisse kann man durchaus schon nach wenigen Wochen erbringen, aber selbst nach Jahren würde wohl niemand von sich behaupten, "alles" zu können, bzw. immer die optimale Lösung zu finden.


----------

